

Juicy Startup - kookiekrak
http://staringispolite.com/blog/2014/10/24/juicy-startup/

======
staringispolite
lol. uh oh.

~~~
kookiekrak
stealin your karma :)

~~~
staringispolite
Haha I don't mind. Was more worried about having to scale up my little blog
server if it took off :)

Do I know you in real life by the way?

